# How much to offer?



## Swampbug29 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a question concerning lands with woods & crop land.

If you are looking at a 200 acre farm for instance, that is half trees & half crop land, how do you arrive an a fair price to hunt the farm?  If trees go between $5-$12 an acre, what do crops go for? 

Do you just rent the trees & get the crops land free?
Or, figure in the crop land at a reduced rate?  If so, what percentage?

How does everyone handle this?


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 21, 2012)

if it was me, maybe i would try to figure out what the taxes are and the put some profit on top of that.

as far as crops vs wooded. depends on the trees, but there are a few ways to think about it.

crops = food source, magnet for animals - pro
trees = cover - pro
depending on the trees types, may / not be food source - pine vs oaks or something nuts.

lots of angles to figure, maybe crops cost more. as long as it isn't wide open. tree lines on fields make for good stand locations, transition points, etc.

good luck with your lease!



Swampbug29 said:


> I have a question concerning lands with woods & crop land.
> 
> If you are looking at a 200 acre farm for instance, that is half trees & half crop land, how do you arrive an a fair price to hunt the farm?  If trees go between $5-$12 an acre, what do crops go for?
> 
> ...


----------



## Swampbug29 (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree the crops are a good attractant without a doubt.  Some farms have big & wide open crop fields.  The perimeters would be good, I would not expect anything to be out in the middle.


----------



## Canuck5 (Feb 22, 2012)

Another way to think about it, is the crops are good for you as a hunter .... but deer eating his crops is bad for him.  You taking care of a few deer, maybe sharing some meat with him and giving him $10/acre for the wooded part of the property, might be a win/win situation?

I pay $10/acre for wooded property right now in middle georgia and I have to plant my own food plots.


----------



## Canuck5 (Feb 22, 2012)

I think the other part of it, for a lasting relationship, will be how you "respect" his land ..... taking care of it, as if it was your own.  That would be worth something to him as well.  What I mean by that, is, he can be assured that it will be left as clean as the day you got it and not having any damage to his crops from trucks & 4 wheelers, etc..  And maybe letting him know that you are only ever going to allow "5" (?) people on the property or whatever number you determine, so that he has a reasonable idea of what kind of traffic his property will see. ........ just some thoughts


----------



## huckleberrybo (Feb 22, 2012)

in southwest ga ,our area is riddled with ag land,most any lease is total acreage whether woods or farm.With that said,the land owner leases farm land to the farmer and the same land to the hunter.Not really fair but if you were to see 140 class deer trotting thru the feild i would hate to no i couldn't possibly take a shot if it presented itself so what do ya do?And we pay the the same price (too much)be it woods or field.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 22, 2012)

I think huckleberrybo has nailed it.  In most cases, you pay a single price per acre for lease of the entire property.  The lease price usually isn't driven so much by what the land is composed of, but by what other properties in the area are leasing for...  This is especially true of smaller properties (< 500 acres).

If someone wanted to lease only my woods & not my fields, I'd reject their offer entirely.  Yes, deer, hogs, & turkeys are often killed in the edge of ag fields.  (And so are doves...).

I'd do a little research to see what similar properties in the area are leasing for, and make a similar offer.

Good luck.


----------



## Swampbug29 (Feb 22, 2012)

I hear what everyone is saying.  Here's an example.  300 acres, only 30 acres of woods.  At $10 an acre, nobody is going to pay $3000 to hunt 30 acres of woods.  ????  Thoughts?


----------



## huckleberrybo (Feb 22, 2012)

with a situation like that I would just simply ask him what he would charge me to hang one stand.If u offer to little it may offend him,if you offer to much he may have went cheaper.Just get his thoughts let him feel you out and chances are if its not that much land you could get it little to nothing.Good luck


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Feb 28, 2012)

I would pay him per acre for woods and cropland depending on location if it is about 50% woods. Crops fields are usually a lot better than planted pines.


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 28, 2012)

between $10-$12 an acre for the crop fields and woods combined is what you will probably have to offer


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 28, 2012)

Depending on where the land is - if you get land that is half woods and half crops (a great mix) - and you can get it for $10-12 per acre, I would consider that a great deal. 

This would be doubly true if you are leasing from a private individual and not a timber company and if the land is in a desireable area. 

I know of no areas in GA or the lower part of SC where desireable land with crops is that low... (I am sure there is some - but most of it is locked up in long term deals that no one is going to cut loose of). 

I am associated with several leases and the lowest I know of is $13 per acre and I think that is a great deal.


----------

